# Hummus Help



## Pierogi Princess (Mar 20, 2011)

Can someone please help me make a good Hummus like you get at Mediterranean stores.  It is so good and creamy and mine is so grainey and tasteless.  Help


----------



## Damien (Mar 20, 2011)

Pierogi Princess said:


> Can someone please help me make a good Hummus like you get at Mediterranean stores.  It is so good and creamy and mine is so grainey and tasteless.  Help


Got a recipe to share so we know what you're doing?

-Damien


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 20, 2011)

I make mine in a food processor. 1 can of chickpeas with half their liquid (cuts the amount of oil needed) 1 tbsp tahini.salt and pepper and 1/2 tsp of granulated garlic (I like better than fresh for this).Process and add olive oil until you get the consistancy your looking for. My wife and daughter like some lemon juice blended in theirs.


----------



## powerplantop (Mar 20, 2011)

The way that I like to make it is a bit of work and takes some time. I use dried beans not the canned ones. I like to cook them in the crock pot for about 24 hours. I keep adding water as it water boils off. If you do the the water will get very thick when you put it in the fridge and give you beans creamy beans.

Note save the water.

I drain the beans let them dry a bit then blend them. 

Then I take some of the water the beans were cooked in, add tahini, leamon juice and garlic. Then I use my stick blender to make an emulsion. The emulsion gets mixed into the blended beans. Put into the fridge for a few hours before eating.


----------



## Andy M. (Mar 20, 2011)

Here's my version. Hummus is something that you can play with a lot to get what you want.​


*Hummus*​
​

16 Oz Canned Garbanzo Beans​ 
3-4 Tb Tahini
1 Cl Garlic, cut up or crushed
½ Ea Lemon Juice
Salt, to taste
2-3 Tb Olive Oil
2-3 Tb Water

Hummus varies greatly from cook to cook. The quantities above are guidelines. This recipe should be adjusted to your taste. More or less of any of the ingredients is acceptable.

Place all the ingredients except the water into the bowl of a food processor and process until fairly smooth and fully blended.

Add water to obtain the desired thickness and process again until smooth.

Adjust salt and lemon to taste.

NOTE: Add a dozen Kalamata olives (pitted) and replace the water with the liquid from the olive jar and you have a delicious Kalamata olive hummus.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Mar 20, 2011)

Damien said:


> Got a recipe to share so we know what you're doing?
> 
> -Damien



Here is the recipe I use, please "tweek" it if you can.


*HUMMUS – GALE’S*

  2 CANS CHICK PEAS (Garbonzo beans) reserve liquid
  3 CLOVES GARLIC FINELY CHOPPED
  2 T. SESAME OIL *0R* TAHINI (SESAME PASTE)
  1/8 c. EVOO
  1 t. LAWREY’S
  S & P TO TASTE

  PUT PEAS AND GARLIC IN FOOD PROCESSOR, PROCESS TILL SMOOTH, ADD SESAME OIL AND EVOO, PROCESS, ADD S & P AND LAWREY’S.  PROCESS APPROXIMATELY 4-5 MINUTES UNTIL VERY SMOOTH ADDING CHICK PEA LIQUID AS NEEDED TO THIN OUT.
​  Thanks for your time, I am new to this forum and am so happy for all your help and responses.

Thanks again.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Mar 20, 2011)

powerplantop said:


> The way that I like to make it is a bit of work and takes some time. I use dried beans not the canned ones. I like to cook them in the crock pot for about 24 hours. I keep adding water as it water boils off. If you do the the water will get very thick when you put it in the fridge and give you beans creamy beans.
> 
> Note save the water.
> 
> ...



I can handle the extra work for good results, this looks like the "ticket" I was looking for, I can't wait to try it.   Thank you for taking time out to help me.


----------



## Damien (Mar 20, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Princess..

Out of curiosity, how big is your food processor?

Flavor wise, I'd consider lemon juice along with roasted red bell pepper, olives or maybe even some roasted tomato instead of the lawerys and salt and pepper... 

-Damien


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Mar 20, 2011)

Damien said:


> Welcome to the forum Princess..
> 
> Out of curiosity, how big is your food processor?
> 
> ...



I am fortunate to have been given a Cuisinart, which is a Cadillac of food processors.  I have never been able to afford a good one like I have now, so I believe I am good there. However, another member advise using a "boat motor".  What do you think?

I like the idea of using roasted red bell peppers (love them) and roasted tomatoes, I think that will give it a super flavor.  Thanks for everything.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Mar 20, 2011)

Andy M. said:


> Here's my version. Hummus is something that you can play with a lot to get what you want.​
> 
> 
> *Hummus*​
> ...



What a great recipe, and what a cool idea (yes I still use cool) with the olives.  Gotta try that.


----------



## Damien (Mar 20, 2011)

Pierogi Princess said:


> I am fortunate to have been given a Cuisinart, which is a Cadillac of food processors.  I have never been able to afford a good one like I have now, so I believe I am good there. However, another member advise using a "boat motor".  What do you think?
> 
> I like the idea of using roasted red bell peppers (love them) and roasted tomatoes, I think that will give it a super flavor.  Thanks for everything.


Can't go wrong with a higher horsepower outboard motor.. 

If you do use salt, consider a Kosher salt or a sea salt. It imparts a totally different, cleaner flavor than iodized salt.

-Damien


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2011)

Pierogi Princess said:


> What a great recipe, and what a cool idea (yes I still use cool) with the olives.  Gotta try that.



I usually put kalamata olives in my hummus. Any tasty black olives will add a great flavour to hummus.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 21, 2011)

Tax I use Kalamata evoo to make my hummus, I then chop some cooked chick peas and toast the with pine nuts as a sprinkle.
Red hummus, roast peel and de-seed red peppers and stick them in the blender.


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 21, 2011)

lemon juice, pinch of cumin and cayenne and even a bit of mint will perk up dull hummus.How you season it really depends on personal taste and regional custom. good olive oil and smoked paprika will also make a dish blossom.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Mar 21, 2011)

Damien said:


> Can't go wrong with a higher horsepower outboard motor..
> 
> If you do use salt, consider a Kosher salt or a sea salt. It imparts a totally different, cleaner flavor than iodized salt.
> 
> -Damien



Damien,

Help again, I am not a salt connoisseur at all, as a matter of fact, if you eat my food, it lacks salt.  You have to add your own.  What is the difference in the taste of Kosher and Sea salt.  Is one stronger than the other?  Should I off my iodized salt from my pantry?


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Mar 21, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Tax I use Kalamata evoo to make my hummus, I then chop some cooked chick peas and toast the with pine nuts as a sprinkle.
> Red hummus, roast peel and de-seed red peppers and stick them in the blender.



You obviously know alot about cooking.  Do you make you own Kalamata evoo or can it be purchased?
I definately have to try this roasted red pepper Hummus.
Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


----------



## Zereh (Mar 21, 2011)

Don't forget to add some cumin to the hummus!


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Mar 21, 2011)

Robo410 said:


> lemon juice, pinch of cumin and cayenne and even a bit of mint will perk up dull hummus.How you season it really depends on personal taste and regional custom. good olive oil and smoked paprika will also make a dish blossom.



Wow is that interesting, I will be doing a lot of experimenting today.  Can't wait to try all these excellent suggestions.
What a great forum.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2011)

Pierogi Princess said:


> Damien,
> 
> Help again, I am not a salt connoisseur at all, as a matter of fact, if you eat my food, it lacks salt.  You have to add your own.  What is the difference in the taste of Kosher and Sea salt.  Is one stronger than the other?  Should I off my iodized salt from my pantry?



Salt isn't very expensive. Buy some of each and do some taste testing.

Iodine was put into salt to help prevent goiter (bulge in the neck indicating thyroid problems). If you decide that the other kinds of salt are noticeably better tasting, don't get rid of it just yet. Make sure you know that you (and other people who eat your cooking) are getting enough iodine some other way, e.g., multivitamins (but read the label).


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Mar 21, 2011)

taxlady said:


> Salt isn't very expensive. Buy some of each and do some taste testing.
> 
> Iodine was put into salt to help prevent goiter (bulge in the neck indicating thyroid problems). If you decide that the other kinds of salt are noticeably better tasting, don't get rid of it just yet. Make sure you know that you (and other people who eat your cooking) are getting enough iodine some other way, e.g., multivitamins (but read the label).




Great idea, and great information about salt.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## Alix (Mar 21, 2011)

PP, kosher salt is a coarser salt usually. Sea salt is like the iodized salt you have in your pantry, just without the iodine.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Mar 21, 2011)

Alix said:


> PP, kosher salt is a coarser salt usually. Sea salt is like the iodized salt you have in your pantry, just without the iodine.



GREAT info.  Thanks.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2011)

Alix said:


> PP, kosher salt is a coarser salt usually. Sea salt is like the iodized salt you have in your pantry, just without the iodine.



I have used both fine and coarse sea salt.


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 21, 2011)

Alix said:


> PP, kosher salt is a coarser salt usually. Sea salt is like the iodized salt you have in your pantry, just without the iodine.


Not necessary. I by iodized sea salt and it is just a bit corser (sp?) than regular table salt. 

As far as the humus goes. I like more fresh garlic. I put it in first and give it a few pulse, then I add garbanzo beans. YOu can add different flavors as stated above, roasted pepper, rasted garlic, pine nuts, crushed fresh garlic, simply a little bit more oil sprincled on the top, paprica.
If you getting grainy result, all you have to do is process it longer untill you get the smooth finish you'd like.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 21, 2011)

I often add walnuts to my Hummus and some hot peppers (about 1/2 of serrano or smoked hot pepper). I have also topped with a "pool" of EVOO and smoked paprika. Now all you need is a recipe for homemade pita bread, and you're good to go <g>. I also start with the dried garbanzo beans.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 22, 2011)

Pierogi Princess said:


> You obviously know alot about cooking. Do you make you own Kalamata evoo or can it be purchased?
> I definately have to try this roasted red pepper Hummus.
> Thanks for sharing your knowledge.


Thank you, you are to kind, we grow our own olives and make oil in my wife's country Croatia, my best friend has 1000 trees in Kalamata, like us 90% of the crop is sold, the best 10% is pressed the old fashion way. The Kalamata is more peppery than the Croatian so I use it in hummus.
This site is run by a friend in the UK I by certain oils and balsamics from him, I use the Sicilian for example for certain strong salads.The site was started to take advantage of those foodies who like pretty bottles and names on view in their kitchens. I buy the oil in 5 litre tins off him for about 30% of the site price for cash, the balsamic I buy in bottles for about the same discount. Buy Olive Oil, Balsamic Vinegar, Pasta and Pasta Sauces Online from The Gift of Oil


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Mar 22, 2011)

CharlieD said:


> Not necessary. I by iodized sea salt and it is just a bit corser (sp?) than regular table salt.
> 
> As far as the humus goes. I like more fresh garlic. I put it in first and give it a few pulse, then I add garbanzo beans. YOu can add different flavors as stated above, roasted pepper, rasted garlic, pine nuts, crushed fresh garlic, simply a little bit more oil sprincled on the top, paprica.
> If you getting grainy result, all you have to do is process it longer untill you get the smooth finish you'd like.



Thanks for the tip on putting the fresh garlic first and I never added roasted garlic, I bet that is wonderful.  I definately want to try pine nuts paprica.  Did you ever use smoked paprica?


----------



## CharlieD (Mar 22, 2011)

I think so. i have had some Izraely smoked hot paprika. Cannot tell for sertain if I used it on humus.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Mar 22, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Thank you, you are to kind, we grow our own olives and make oil in my wife's country Croatia, my best friend has 1000 trees in Kalamata, like us 90% of the crop is sold, the best 10% is pressed the old fashion way. The Kalamata is more peppery than the Croatian so I use it in hummus.
> This site is run by a friend in the UK I by certain oils and balsamics from him, I use the Sicilian for example for certain strong salads.The site was started to take advantage of those foodies who like pretty bottles and names on view in their kitchens. I buy the oil in 5 litre tins off him for about 30% of the site price for cash, the balsamic I buy in bottles for about the same discount. Buy Olive Oil, Balsamic Vinegar, Pasta and Pasta Sauces Online from The Gift of Oil



How great is that, not many can say they have 1000 olive trees and grow their own and make their own infused oils.  I can't even imagine how wonderful your oil taste.  Thanks for the Link, I will probably get lost on it for a couple of days.


----------



## recipedirect (Mar 26, 2011)

I like to put cumin in my hummus or a little cayenne pepper. Some versions I made: Roasted red pepper/ parsley and green onion / sundried tomato
Liz


----------



## powerplantop (Jan 22, 2012)

I have finally written my recipe down with measurements. 

14 ounces of dried Garbanzo beans soaked for a few hours then cooked in the crock pot for 12 or so hours. Save some of the liquid.

Blend the garbanzo until almost smooth adding cooking liquid as needed. 

 Blend all of the following and mix into the beans. 

1/4 cup tahini
1/4 cup reserved cooking liquid
Juice of 2 lemons 
2 Tablespoons Olive Oil
1/2 Tablespoons sea salt
1/2 Tablespoons ground garlic

To really kick it up add more lemon and garlic. Also feel free to add cumin, roasted red peppers or anything else you would like.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Jan 22, 2012)

This sounds great, going to the grocery story today so I plan on picking up some dried beans.  I have only used canned, I am anxious to try your recipe.  Thank you for your time and effort.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jan 30, 2012)

*Hummus*

Good Evening,

I am a new member and thought that my Mediterranean hummus would be welcomed:

1) chickpeas ( soak them overnight ), simmer until tender and then, peel the chickpeas which is an optional step for a creamier texture
2) cumin to taste
3) lemon juice
4) olive oil extra virgin, preferably Greek or Turkish if possible 
5) minced fresh garlic to taste
6) smoked La Vera pimentón Piquant ( Spanish piquant paprika ) 
7) Tahine seasme paste

The final step: the paprika garnishes  the hummus after the electric mixing with a sprinkle of fresh parlsey -- make a dent in the centre and then, sprinkle the paprika and the parsley

SERVE WITH: black kalamata olives and cherry tomatoes, and hot oven warm Pita bread for dipping. I would sip with a Greek Santorini White Wine ...  

Margi. Cintrano.


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Jan 30, 2012)

Sounds great, I love hummus and can't wait to try your recipe.  Never thought of paprika.  Thanks.


----------



## Robo410 (Jan 30, 2012)

Margi, that is the basic recipe I was taught by a Syrian chef. It is excellent!

 If you have a food processor, pop off the skins of the chic peas. (also if grinding by hand)  If you have a Vitamix, no need. It will take care of them just fine.

The cumin and the smoked paprika are great enhancers. As is a bit of dried mint.


----------



## sandcardet (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi, I'm from a Syrian/Cuban family. This is how you can make your humus into something people will actually want to dip into!
1 can rinsed garbanzo beans or cooked fresh garbanzo beans
1/4 cup olive oil
2 tablespoons tahini (sesame seed paste)
3 tablespoons water
Juice of 1 large lemon
1/2 teaspoon granulated garlic or 3 fresh garlic cloves, mashed
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 tablespoon fresh chopped parsley
Fresh plump pita bread for dipping, cut into triangles

Begin by placing the tahini in a bowl and mixing it with the water until it becomes smooth and free of lumps. Then, place all ingredients in a food processor and process until smooth. Spoon onto plate and drizzle with more olive oil. Garnish with parsley. Serve with pita bread for dipping.

Enjoy!

Sandra


----------



## food lover 77 (Jan 30, 2012)

*that's how..hummus*

Hello Damien, I am Lebanese..hummus is my appetizer, and my dip..and my any sandwich complement, here is (the traditional Lebanese way {where hummus is created and originated} :
 1 cup of chickpea washed and soaked for 12 hours or over night
 3 tbs of tahhene {sessame paste} or to taste {taste the balance}
 1 juice of lemon juice {medium size juicy lemon}, again depending on the lemon..more or less will apply
 *  bit of salt {to taste}
 1 third of cup of chickpea boiling water/ saved 
 1 third of cup of extra virgin olive oil, the better the oil..the better the taste
 1 tsp of {either dry red pepper or dry mint to sprinkle over} 
 1 to 2 clove of crushed garlic, fresh
it should be enough for four to six people.. as a dip..

HOW TO:
 * drain the chickpea and boil on medium heat till tender *1 to 1.5 hour* approximately
 * drain {leaving third cup for later} 
 * put in food processor and pulse till course
 * add the boiling water from boiling the chickpea, salt, lemon juice, garlic, tahhenne,little of the olive oil and pulse again...till smooth but not entirely.. 
 * keep tasting at all stages, as you go..{it should be little sour}.. and all ingredient should be in total balance... and your taste bud should love it
If you have any thing over power the other ,,,balance it by adjusting the lemon juice,,or the tahhene..or salt
* finish by applying some of the hummus to semi deep small dish, smooth it to a small hall so you can pour some of the olive oil in the middle and decorate with dry mint and olive
* you can use pita bread, deep fry it {after you cut it up to any pieces..or use it as is} and enjoy best hummus...
for more flavors..email me


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Jan 31, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Good Evening,
> 
> I am a new member and thought that my Mediterranean hummus would be welcomed:
> 
> ...




Margi, 

Can you direct me to where I can find Greek Olive Oil?


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Jan 31, 2012)

food lover 77 said:


> Hello Damien, I am Lebanese..hummus is my appetizer, and my dip..and my any sandwich complement, here is (the traditional Lebanese way {where hummus is created and originated} :
> 1 cup of chickpea washed and soaked for 12 hours or over night
> 3 tbs of tahhene {sessame paste} or to taste {taste the balance}
> 1 juice of lemon juice {medium size juicy lemon}, again depending on the lemon..more or less will apply
> ...



Dear Food Lover,

I love, love, love Lebanese food of any kind.  May I have your e-mail address for more flavors or recipes if you wish to share.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 31, 2012)

Pierogi Princess said:


> Dear Food Lover,
> 
> I love, love, love Lebanese food of any kind.  May I have your e-mail address for more flavors or recipes if you wish to share.



If you click on Food lover's name is his/her post you are given the option to see their public profile.  Clicking that you can see the "Contact" info and e-mail them from there.  No need to have e-mail addresses on the forum pages.


----------



## food lover 77 (Jan 31, 2012)

*olive oil*

Hi, you really don't have to use Greek olive oil,,, any extra virgin, cold press, first press will be excellent choice..but there Mediterranean market *there is a lot of them in every state..and you can buy Lebanese olive oil, *its my favorite, and so is the Lebanese olive with its distinct flavor* of course Calamata olive and Greek olive oil is great also.. finally, I will sent you private message for the email address










Pierogi Princess said:


> Dear Food Lover,
> 
> I love, love, love Lebanese food of any kind.  May I have your e-mail address for more flavors or recipes if you wish to share.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jan 31, 2012)

@ Pie Rogi,

In answer to your olive oil question: I would use Lebanese, Greek, Turkish, as the Hummus is a Mediterranean, Gulf and Middle Eastern classic appetiser. Another excellent choice and easier to obtain in the USA is either extra virgin light 100% Arbequina or 100% Hojiblanca Spanish Olive Oil. A brand I like with Hummus is: Borges from Girona, Spain as it is much lighter than olive oils from Jáen and Córdoba varieties.

Hummus, is a standard at our home and we enjoy it ... good for you too. I also make a dish from Egypt called: Ba Ba Gha Nash and in Morocco, Mutabal or in English: Aubergine Pureé ( Roasted Eggplant with Tahine Sesame Paste ). 

The basic recipe is the same except, the quintessential ingredient is Roasted Eggplant, not chickpeas. 

Another alternative is: white cannelloni bean pureé ... With pinenuts ... Nice too however, I serve with oven hot Focaccia ... 
Then, once in awhile I also prepare a Black Turtle Bean pureé and garnish with warm corn kernels, red onion slices, sour cream with cayenne chili and Jalepeño diced and Mexican Oxaca white cheese ( I live in Europe so I do not have " Monterrey Jack " ) and diced avocado and serve it with warm toasted Corn Tortillas.

Let me know how it turns out.
Kindest,
Margi Cintrano.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 29, 2013)

I'm bumping this because I added mashed sweet potato to my hummus tonight. Yummy!


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Apr 4, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I'm bumping this because I added mashed sweet potato to my hummus tonight. Yummy!




How much did you add, one potato per can of peas?


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 4, 2013)

I added 1/2 a mashed sweet potato. I would guess about the equivalent of 2 cans of chickpeas. I cooked a large bag, used about half of them for that, and the rest for roasted chickpeas (one large cookie sheet).


----------



## Pierogi Princess (Apr 4, 2013)

CWS4322 said:


> I added 1/2 a mashed sweet potato. I would guess about the equivalent of 2 cans of chickpeas. I cooked a large bag, used about half of them for that, and the rest for roasted chickpeas (one large cookie sheet).




YUM - May I ask how you use the roasted chickpeas.  I love roasted vegetables and roasted chickpeas sounds wonderful.  I would like to do that to but don't know how to use them.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 4, 2013)

Pierogi Princess said:


> YUM - May I ask how you use the roasted chickpeas.  I love roasted vegetables and roasted chickpeas sounds wonderful.  I would like to do that to but don't know how to use them.


You eat them like peanuts (at least I do as a snack). I have a long road trip coming up, so thought I'd made some for "road food." The problem is, I ate them all so now I have to make more!


----------

